# Unique air powered engine



## JackG (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,
I was at the St. Clair County (Michigan) Farm Museum Old Fashioned Harvest Days show yesterday, and came across a very unique air powered engine. The valves are located in the piston, and the piston rotates maybe 90 degrees as the engine turns over. Unfortunately, I didnt get the name of the gentlemen who built it. He had two versions, one made of metal that had a water pump attached, and one made of Lucite to show the internal workings. Ive attached a few photos of the latter that show its movement.

Anyone ever seen a design such as this before?

Jack


----------



## cfellows (Aug 29, 2011)

Can't really tell from the pictures how it works. Would be interesting to have more information on it...

Chuck


----------



## buzbey (Aug 29, 2011)

I beleive it is based on the luton bowman twin produced in the late 1940's

ken.


----------



## lescad (Aug 29, 2011)

E.T.Westbury designed a horizontal engine on the same principle (think it was the cygnet).

The overhung crank pin has a spherical form on the end that engages in a radial hole in middle of the one piece piston.
 This imparts a rotary motion to the piston which has axial grooves to align with the steam ports.

Les


----------

